# Show Off your speed



## weiHe (Jun 8, 2010)

mmmm, thats good bandwidth


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm at work atm, here's the best speed we got during off-peak: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Connection at home is a measly 10Mbit.


----------



## weiHe (Jun 8, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I'm at work atm, here's the best speed we got during off-peak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




waaaah, thats GODLIKE!!


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Alex666 (Jun 8, 2010)

Downloads allright i guess but upload is meh!


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 8, 2010)

@ Work


----------



## emigre (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 8, 2010)

^ Dam I was thinking that... but anyway

I'm @ Work & this is what I get




I'll edit later with my Home Speed

EDIT: As Promised - Home Speed





Spoiler: Home Ping Test


----------



## Makar (Jun 8, 2010)

It isnt often when you see your upload speed faster than your download....


----------



## Devin (Jun 8, 2010)

^Yes.


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Llama Riot (Jun 8, 2010)

fios FTW


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I'm at work atm, here's the best speed we got during off-peak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Seems like my internet has gotten faster, it used to be 3MB/s download.

EDIT: tried a server from Paris this time, and it's faster. The fuck?






EDIT2: pingtest. Dammit.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a really fast download speed.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Rizsparky (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## DarkWay (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not sure but I think I remember my dad mentioning we'll be upgrading at some point to cable or some shizz.
Something thanks to the Olympics or World cup they'll be bring Better internet stuffs down to cornwall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 iunno either way I want it now


----------



## Rizsparky (Jun 8, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> I'm not sure but I think I remember my dad mentioning we'll be upgrading at some point to cable or some shizz.
> Something thanks to the Olympics or World cup they'll be bring Better internet stuffs down to cornwall
> 
> 
> ...



I think sky is your problem


----------



## Milamber52 (Jun 8, 2010)

@home (:

fast enough for me (:


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2010)

Milamber52 said:
			
		

> @home (:
> 
> fast enough for me (:


WHAAAA-? Are you shitting me? Is Telenet really THAT MUCH FASTER than Belgacom? Holy crap, I must demand my Mum to change our internet provider to Telenet


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 8, 2010)

This is mine


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2010)

Just


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 8, 2010)

Rizsparky said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



indeed it is but my dad won't change because it's cheaper >.> damn him and his cheapassery


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 8, 2010)

Is the basic sky still free? We used to be on it and it wes hella slow
O2 all they way now, 20mb/s and unlimited usage for just £10 a month!


----------



## Thoob (Jun 8, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Rizsparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really is. I convinced my dad to go from Sky to BT and my speed went from 0.3Mbps to around 5Mbps!


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 8, 2010)

And if you have a o2 simcard (only has to be payg) it's a few ££ a month cheaper.


----------



## david432111 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sucky upload kind of ruins it though...


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Goli (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know much about all these things, but I think it's pretty bad.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 8, 2010)

this is while downloading a big music file


----------



## Finishoff (Jun 8, 2010)

Second slowest.


----------



## iFish (Jun 8, 2010)

Home


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 8, 2010)

Speed @ home:


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 8, 2010)

Not too bad


----------



## Hiz_95 (Jun 8, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Rizsparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Same for me with my cheap dad.
To think we're supposed to have 20Mb/s :|
Was using a wired cable with nothing else downloading aswell.


----------



## Thoob (Jun 8, 2010)

Not bad for where I stay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Mine used to be around the people's with Sky. Switch to BT, you won't regret it!


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm uncertain of it, but I'm on a ultraportable notebook here (normal laptop with nv40 athlon64 chip, 2gb of ram, and a wifi G connect) so that may be hampering it some as I'm 4/5 bars strength in Windows7 here.





My actual PC I don't use so much as I don't game high end, but it is a quadcore machine with 3gb of ram and nicer parts all around obviously, also wired to the wall.)


----------



## alidsl (Jun 8, 2010)

Mines a bit bad


----------



## mameks (Jun 8, 2010)

I win


----------



## fishykipper (Jun 8, 2010)

would love to share my speed!
but my god dam internets to obsolete to even load the page!
fucking slowest broadband FTW


----------



## mameks (Jun 8, 2010)

I should say, that test was taken while no one was on the internet...


----------



## Demonbart (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## alidsl (Jun 8, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> I win


----------



## Jaems (Jun 8, 2010)

That FiOS speed is amazing.
Expensive though, right?


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 8, 2010)

mine... it's pretty good. Some of you have horrible internet rofl, no offense




omg at that Fios speed


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 8, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

>





Dude. you're ping is awesome. Gah! Internet here is sooo slow!! Not what we're paying for!


----------



## mad567 (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's mine


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 8, 2010)

According to the site, Rogers' average speed is
|||||
While my personal speed is
||||||||||||||||||||

Kind of funny.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 8, 2010)

shit yeah australia


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 8, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> I should say, that test was taken while no one was on the internet...


Yes, no-one was on the internet.

*At all.*


----------



## pcmanrules (Jun 8, 2010)

Not the best at the moment, but good for NZ.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 9, 2010)

Meh, normal Verizon DSL. I wish I could upgrade to Fios..


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> shit yeah australia


TPG? You crazy? I bet you only went with 'em because it has high quota.





Mine sucks, but it's still better than TPG.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 9, 2010)

thats a capped speed btw. tpg were decent before the hugeass "200gb/mo, UNLIMITED/mo" but now people are paying for dropouts. gonna churn to iinet or adam once this contract is up.


----------



## Bulit (Jun 9, 2010)

Best home network


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 9, 2010)

Hiz_95 said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 I'm alot further way from the point the test was made and my connections faster than yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there must be something seriously wrong with your connection.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> thats a capped speed btw. tpg were decent before the hugeass "200gb/mo, UNLIMITED/mo" but now people are paying for dropouts. gonna churn to iinet or adam once this contract is up.


I like the sound of Internode. But visit Whirlpool to decide fully!


----------



## lolzed (Jun 9, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 you ungrateful people


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 9, 2010)

Horrible quality Telstra internet that goes down every time it rains and whatnot. Although we're going to be switching ISP soon which is going to be good, parents are looking at either TPG which is pretty cool but I'd prefer Internode maybe. Although I do have a friend with TPG who says it's good and also the closes node or whatnot is really damn close to my house.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2010)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Horrible quality Telstra internet that goes down every time it rains and whatnot. Although we're going to be switching ISP soon which is going to be good, parents are looking at either TPG which is pretty cool but I'd prefer Internode maybe. Although I do have a friend with TPG who says it's good and also the closes node or whatnot is really damn close to my house.


Go with Internode. I'm getting it soon.


----------



## casidepro (Jun 9, 2010)

very happy with this since it recently increased.


----------



## amaro (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 9, 2010)

Sky Broadband FTW.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 9, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> I'm not sure but I think I remember my dad mentioning we'll be upgrading at some point to cable or some shizz.
> Something thanks to the Olympics or World cup they'll be bring Better internet stuffs down to cornwall
> 
> 
> ...


Sky suck. I was pushing 1MB speeds using sky connect (DSL) at peek times. They told me it was the line and BTs fault. Switched to BT and I'm getting the speed shown below.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 9, 2010)

What the fcuk! I'll do the ping test again.




That's much better.


----------



## Hiz_95 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They told my dad that it's the line and BT aswell. He doesn't really care though since we have no issues with our download limit, it's cheap and he doesn't care about downloading large files anyway.
Still getting a speed that is more than 20 times worse than what you're quoted...


----------



## amaro (Jun 9, 2010)

this is much better!

http://speedmeter.fccn.pt/


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 9, 2010)

This is at my mom's house:



Not very fast, but it gets the job done IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## Rayder (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't need to test it, I know what my speeds are.  315 kilobytes per second down and 55 kilobytes per second up.   It never changes.....other than sites that can't send that fast.

It's been an incredibly stable connection for all the years we've had it. It's a DSL connection.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah ping


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## MrScib (Jun 10, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

>







owndyah;D


but:


----------



## alidsl (Jun 10, 2010)

How come Protokun is always slightly better than me


----------



## ZPE (Jun 10, 2010)

O2 Broadband 8MB. Not as stable as 2MB on AOL but oh well.


----------



## Langin (Jun 10, 2010)

hmmm


----------



## mameks (Jun 10, 2010)

this one's much better:-


----------



## prowler (Jun 10, 2010)

Currently at peak time (or we just got capped). Normally it's around 9.80Mb/s
Upload speed is always that speed.

It amazes me how people can have pretty Godly upload speeds and crappy download speeds.

Looking through the thread and it looks like me and DeadLocked on the first page have the same Virgin Media package :3


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, what the hell, how can you have faster upload than download? That makes absolutely no sense at all...


----------



## alidsl (Jun 10, 2010)

Lol my download is better but my upload is so much worse

Also 1337th post XD


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 10, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> How come Protokun is always slightly better than me









Just tested now (10Mb connection):





Yeeehaaaaah!


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 10, 2010)

I probably should of added my ping test, too.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2010)

16.000 VDSL, not that stable compared to the 6.000 ADSL line I had before, but it's faster.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jun 10, 2010)

Not bad, not bad at all.



Better than I expected actually.

All in all, not bad.

Edit



For shits and giggles I tested it around the world to Tokyo.
Funny cuz I get better results than some people even though I'm over 6000 miles away.
Sorry guys who have crappy internets.


----------



## Private|Par (Jun 11, 2010)

Unfortunately, this is typical of Australian speeds. I'm also capped at 50 gigs a month.
You Americans need to quit your bitching.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## FlameTakuya (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 11, 2010)

From Quezon City. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nice ping.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 11, 2010)

Gets the job done I guess.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 11, 2010)

Belgium seems to be behind on everything related to internet. We pay a hell of a lot of money for it, and we get shit internet in return. Damned bastards!


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 12, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Belgium seems to be behind on everything related to internet. We pay a hell of a lot of money for it, and we get shit internet in return. Damned bastards!


You do not know how slow regular internet in the Philippines is...
I barely even get to 2mbps


----------



## alidsl (Jun 12, 2010)

Me going to sydney


----------



## xMekux (Jun 12, 2010)

WTF ... Went today i Tested my Connection After i was


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 12, 2010)

best sp far 



 


ping test if it ok



 


not bad i say


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I took this a while ago


----------



## bdr9 (Jun 12, 2010)

xDlmaoxD said:
			
		

> Well I took this a while ago


You must be cheating or something


----------



## Sicklinker (Jun 12, 2010)

meh...me wants more!

edit:



slow but good quality at least


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 12, 2010)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> xDlmaoxD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably Cached. Those speeds are what you would expect on a high speed LAN, impossible over DSL.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 12, 2010)

Quiet like the results, i've got a 20MB/sec contract


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Jun 13, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> bdr9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I do stuff online that requires me to have very high uploads speed.
I guess one or two of you probably know who I really am.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 13, 2010)

xDlmaoxD said:
			
		

> Well I do stuff online that requires me to have very high uploads speed.
> I guess one or two of you probably know who I really am.


A Nintendo spy?


----------



## metamaster (Jun 13, 2010)

This is off a laptop... *sigh* I can't believe how slow this is, but i guess there is worse


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 13, 2010)

i wasn't expecting that, my ping must be really good.

i think the websites "speed test" is really messed up 54mb? yeah i wish i am on 10mb...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 13, 2010)

Ping:





Speed:






I must have shitty bandwidth... I wouldn't expect this result.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 13, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> i wasn't expecting that, my ping must be really good.
> 
> i think the websites "speed test" is really messed up 54mb? yeah i wish i am on 10mb...


We are all getting cached results not actual DSL speed. 54Mbs is probably the speed of your wireless not your internet connection. 

Mine does the same on an 8mb line. It gives me 6Mb to start which is about right then it starts to accelerate as it uses the cached information finishing around 100Mbs and giving me an overal speed between 20 and 30Mbs which is impossible on an 8mb line. So yes! The speedtest.net is useless.

Try posting some results using Numion.com.
heres mine


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jun 13, 2010)

Heh, when I use that site it essentially says I own compared to the rest of the US.


----------

